
You’re as ‘foreign’ as us, Uber tells Ola after xenophobic attack in court - vmalu
https://www.techinasia.com/uber-slams-ola-after-xenophobic-attack-in-court
======
angersock
Eh, it's kind of a fair point, though: the sharing economy tends to favor
siphoning away money from local businesses, however bad they might be.

